# Suche Chromakey-Programm für Photoshop welches sich automatisieren lässt?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
kennt jemand ein Cromakeying Programm für Photoshop welches sich automatisiert steuern läst?
Also entweder über die Aktionenpalette oder über die Script-API.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Another (23. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du vor hast, oder wie viele Bilder es sind, oder ob es sich um ein Video als Bildreihenfolge handelt, oder ob sie alle nicht die selben Maße haben, oder, oder oder, ..aber evtl. haust du die Bilder einfach mal in AFX als Bildreihenfolge?

Das Plugin von Dr. Brown, Background Remover (gab es damals für PSCS3) erfüllt "vielleicht" deine Zwecke...


----------

